# Reppin D.C.



## greenjunky97 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ive never done the forum thing, but ive been smoking for 4 yrs and just started my first plant so i decided id check this place out,
i live in the suburbs of D.C. and i got a plant in my room now, and plan on planting 20+ more outside come late march early april.
so ya im just saying whats up


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello, welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## heftamga (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi, welcome to RIU.


----------



## blzbob (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome to Rollitup


----------



## Zoobear (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey, just wanted to wish ya luck on your 1st attempt. I also live in the burbs of D.C.


----------

